
The rise of the app entrepreneur - mgcreed
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8577334.stm
======
jonpaul
I wrote about this. I think that building a business on these app stores is a
losing proposition. I'm not saying that you shouldn't develop apps, but don't
build a business on these stores. [http://techneur.com/post/440686528/its-all-
our-fault-why-bui...](http://techneur.com/post/440686528/its-all-our-fault-
why-building-a-business-on-the)

~~~
barrkel
You seem to have made a rather large inferential jump - one from trusting the
Apple store, to trusting any store.

------
hassy
There may be a bubble in that lots of money may get wasted on ideas that will
seem foolish in retrospect. However, iPhone/smart phones have as much
potential as the web.

One, iPhone is white-label hardware that will get more and more powerful. I
believe that property of the iPhone is nowhere close to being fully explored,
and we'll see more and more apps that replace other electronic devices, or
make a whole new kind of device out of the iPhone.

Two, iPhone (and the iPad) is also a new medium. Even the web on the iPhone is
not quite the same as the web on a computer.

Those two mean there's plenty of opportunity for disruptive innovation in this
space for years to come.

------
thafman
I thought this was going to be about web-app entrepreneurs. And by the way,
can anyone think of a less sleazy word for tech start-up people than
"entrepreneur"?

~~~
mos1
Since when is "entrepreneur" a sleazy word?

~~~
thafman
OK, the community has spoken "entrepreneur" is apparently cool

~~~
olliesaunders
Not necessarily cool but not sleazy. My dictionary defines sleazy as "sordid,
corrupt, or immoral." I didn't realize that word had such a negative
definition; perhaps you didn't either.

I think when people look down on entrepreneurs it is usually because they see
it as a foolish, fruitless, activity. While I don't agree with those people,
it is difficult to deny that being an entrepreneur is riskier than working a
day job. So, with that in mind, perhaps "dicey" would be more palatable to
this community.

